# Developing Bucklings



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity what does everyone feed or do to develop young bucklings. I just got 7 bucklings to raise after weaning to see if any will be good enough to use as breeding stock. And they are good quality bucklings but I want them to be great. They are Boer X.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't say I am a pro on feed, I feed something, see how it does, and then keep feeding it or try something else lol but a gal that raises nice breeding stock, I was talking with her and she said protein. A good amount of protein will help make a nice stocky muscular buck. Makes sense since that is what one wants to focus on with show wethers, the more muscle the better. So since different states can get different feeds I would look into a show goat feed. This is what the mill here has and is what I'm planning on feeding this little boy I'm probably going to be retaining


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks,I really want to get these bucklings right. I've never had good luck raising up bucklings.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do they come from good, big, stocky families? Sometimes they look great, then they just stop and don't continue into an amazing animal like we think they should be. Other times it's feed or usually parasite issues. Our biggest issue these past couple of years has been parasites, especially tapeworm which doesn't show up in a fecal, and we've had the random run in with cocci. 

As for feed I agree with Jessica, high protein and fat is needed for growing goats. I'd stay around 18%. See if you can get a good 18% medicated weaning pellet. Biggest issue and the problem I have with feeding bucks is worrying about UC and making sure everything balances out. 

I'm in the same boat as far as figuring out what to feed. But my kids are wanting to show young bucks. We can't get decent show feed here, and Purina is too costly IMO and we just never saw any difference when we did use it years ago.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

They do come from big,stout does. They are of decent build already,I had one last year that looked great for what I wanted as a 3 month old. But from 3 months to 6 months his ADG was terrible. Pre weaning his ADG was .63 post weaning it dropped to .34. So trying to change that from last year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you can’t find a decent feed in protein you can add calf manna in to up the protein. It’s something like 25% protein so it doesn’t take much to add in to get the desired amount.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@HoosierShadow Field peas and split peas have a lot of protein. Do you have a food co-op available to you? If so, then a bulk order pf field peas or split peas may be a very inexpensive addition to your rations.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

The key to building great muscle for almost any animal generally has a lot to do with the protein levels of the feed. Something I have noticed over the years with all types of animals I have owned and researched is that the best food often isn't the one with the highest price tag. It really just depends on what is available in your area. Like for example around me one of the best feeds for horses I found was from a local feed mill. It was middle of the road in terms of pricing but it was a better quality feed than the "top of the line" feed available at bigger feed dealers. 

There are many other things that can effect the weight and build of the animal so keep those in mind as well. The biggest factor is simply genetics. If the animal did not come from great lines that have good builds it is not going to be very likely that you'll hit the lottery with a perfect built animal. Parasites are another big one as well as physical factors like what's available to them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd also consider the Vitamin D-3 content, for ongoing skeletal development. Large shapely muscles need something nice to hang on...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

QNQ, where are you located? That might also help us figure out if there is a good feed in your area. 
Ok so when it comes to grains... I really do get lost. Lots of labels can look good, but is the end result good?

This is what we feed our herd, nothing fancy, and not expensive as you can see - although we pay a little over $10 a bag since we have it delivered to a local feed store which makes it a little easier for us (although the feed mill is only 40 minutes away from us).
All of our goats are on this right now:










This is a weaning pellet they have. I'm debating using it again. Something like this would be good for young buckling's that were just weaned.










I called them and talked with the nutritionist a bit today. He said they have another 18% feed we could possibly try if we didn't want to use the weaning pellet. It's $10.05 a bag. I'm debating on what to do. Stick with the 16% and add in some calf manna, or switch to this and add in calf manna. It's the label on the right:









Now... that one on the left is something I am considering for the does. It's a dairy cattle sweet feed, and I know a successful Dairy goat breeder who said she uses it for her does and it's really good. It's $8.25 a bag.

So there's an example of a few feeds I do have available near me. They aren't show quality, they would need supplements added IMO, but they are good for growing out goats.

This.... is what some friends locally use, I'm considering even just switching to one of these...
I have Boer goat friends in TN and GA that also use this and they have gorgeous goats.

Mariarose will probably be familiar with this too --- Burkmann's feed.










This is their 18% kid feed










Again, just an example of some feed tags. You can call around and see what is available, even ask to have them email you the feed tags if they are not listed on line. You can post them here to get opinions.

I'm still debating on what feed I should have the 5 month old boys on. They are nice, but need to gain and grow. The top feeds are most convenient for me. The bottom 2... they also have a newer show pellet that my friends have used, I don't seem to have the tag for it, but the only complaint was they were dusty and some goats are picky about not wanting to eat dust, so that is something else to consider.

These are most of our does - only getting the 16% feed at the top, but have access to a molasses/protein tub, clover/grass hay, and the pregnant does get some alfalfa each day especially the closer they get to kidding. 





My biggest issue is getting our goats to eat loose minerals. I'm cleaning out the feeders tomorrow and trying again... Praying they will start eating them so I don't waste this whole bag. I've tried so many different kinds (Mariarose I'll be shopping for new soon I'm sure...wish I could get the kind you use from co-op). 1 pregnant doe looks to have fish tail, and have a bunch due for Bo-Se shots.
Sorry to ramble!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks so much for all the advice everyone. I live in western Missouri. I really just need to call around and find a good quality feed for them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay.... check out Meiss feed! I've heard great things about them, and they may be able to get it to you. Greg is active in a lot of Facebook groups and is very knowledgeable. He may be able to help get you what you need. Now, I don't know what the prices are. But I'd considered talking to him about getting feed at one point! He is a very successful Boer goat breeder.
https://www.meissfeedandsupply.com/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

QNQ Boers said:


> They do come from big,stout does. They are of decent build already,I had one last year that looked great for what I wanted as a 3 month old. But from 3 months to 6 months his ADG was terrible. Pre weaning his ADG was .63 post weaning it dropped to .34. So trying to change that from last year.


I've never been super clear on this - are their breeders that maintain higher than 0.6 ADG in their kids post-weaning? For how long?

I always accept that the time after weaning is slower in growth, because ... Milk! But for those folks who have 150+ lb yearlings, that's obviously not true!

I agree, developing bucklings is difficult balancing grain ration against UC risk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bet you it still slows down post weaning. I just saw yesterday a little buck kid that weighed 85 pounds at 3 months old, in the past I have seen similar weights. So 150 pounds at a year for kids like that, the ADG is still much lower then the first 3 months. And that is a very good point to bring up! I don’t really pay much attention to ADG after weaning but none of mine keep going at the same rate after weaning.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I usually don't keep track of ADG post weaning. But my supplier of these bucklings wants me to keep track of it for him. But it all boils down to I want to raise the best quality stock I can raise. All of your opinions have been wonderful,thanks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't recall good growing kids maintaining right after weaning either, but some slow down, then pick up again. They seem to have growth spurts at different ages or times of the year. We had a buck kid last year that was 115lbs at 5 months old, he was a dam raised triplet, his dam raised sister at the time was 89.2lbs, and bottle raised sister 82.6lbs. Now, the girls just turned a year old on 2/2, 127lbs & 135lbs. The smaller one is now the bigger one. The dam raised doe really slowed down in Oct-current, not sure what is going on, but I'm hoping I've got her going on the right track again. Yet, compared to their dam when she was 14mo she was only 138lbs. She just turned 3yo and regular weight is around 190-195lbs. I know that is does, not bucks, sorry. But just wanted to show the fun of following goats when you keep records like that. I highly recommend it, and recommend weighing at least 1x a month or if possible for young bucks that you really want to track growth, weigh 2x a month.
I have records on just about every single goat we've ever had in the past 9 years. 

Do you happen to have pictures of the buckling's? I meant to ask that sooner.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Lo


HoosierShadow said:


> I can't recall good growing kids maintaining right after weaning either, but some slow down, then pick up again. They seem to have growth spurts at different ages or times of the year. We had a buck kid last year that was 115lbs at 5 months old, he was a dam raised triplet, his dam raised sister at the time was 89.2lbs, and bottle raised sister 82.6lbs. Now, the girls just turned a year old on 2/2, 127lbs & 135lbs. The smaller one is now the bigger one. The dam raised doe really slowed down in Oct-current, not sure what is going on, but I'm hoping I've got her going on the right track again. Yet, compared to their dam when she was 14mo she was only 138lbs. She just turned 3yo and regular weight is around 190-195lbs. I know that is does, not bucks, sorry. But just wanted to show the fun of following goats when you keep records like that. I highly recommend it, and recommend weighing at least 1x a month or if possible for young bucks that you really want to track growth, weigh 2x a month.
> I have records on just about every single goat we've ever had in the past 9 years.
> 
> Do you happen to have pictures of the buckling's? I meant to ask that sooner.


Love the fact you keep records! It is the only way to remember! Very interested in this as well, and watching growth and trying to learn from it all!


----------

